# Giveaway for Inkbird New Released 500FT Wireless Thermometer IRF-2SA with 2 probes



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 5, 2019)

*Giveaway for Inkbird New Released 500FT Wireless Thermometer IRF-2SA with 2 probes *
Hey guys!
This giveaway has ended,thanks for all your participating!!

Our lucky friend is 

 webs05
  Congradulations!!
Please PM me with your current address and your name. 

**We lowered the price from $50 to $35 during new product promotion period. Plus 20% off discount code: *DKZY4I8X* 
ONLY* $28* can get this great thermometer! Come on!! 
https://amzn.to/2YJWsZi
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey guys!
We are doing this giveaway of One Inkbird *IRF-2SA *.

*RULES: *Reply this post to have chance to win this $50 unit. The Winner will be drawing on 12th Aug randomly. 

*Key features:* 
1.Transmitter and Receiver with 500 feet 
2.High and Low Alarm and Timer 
3.C/F Unit and Backlight LCD Screen. 
4.Two probes.


----------



## bigfurmn (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks pretty nice. You have my attention.


----------



## krj (Aug 5, 2019)

Sign me up.


----------



## webs05 (Aug 5, 2019)

Wow, very generous!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 5, 2019)

Well, nice unit! Hope I win!!


----------



## siege (Aug 5, 2019)

Great looking unit. Love the wireless range it can cover.


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 6, 2019)

Count me in!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 6, 2019)

Reply

Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm in.


----------



## tropics (Aug 6, 2019)

I keep trying
Richie


----------



## greatfx1959 (Aug 6, 2019)

Count me in, very generous of you!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 6, 2019)

Another great product launched big thumbs up


----------



## justplainbob (Aug 6, 2019)

great deal
thanks


----------



## pit of despair (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm in!
Teddy


----------



## radio (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you for the generous gesture!  Count me in please


----------



## Johnny Ray (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2019)

Glad to be able to have the chance to win.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Aug 6, 2019)

Count me in.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 6, 2019)

That's for the chance to win, I'm in


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 6, 2019)

Count me in! Yall are pumping out some awesome products lately!


----------



## cooperman (Aug 6, 2019)

I’m in, thanks


----------



## georgia smoker (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm in!!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 6, 2019)

thanks, someone is going to enjoy your giveaway.


----------



## Weaselorlando (Aug 6, 2019)

Look nice


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 6, 2019)

Very kind of you to offer...


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 6, 2019)

Count me in as well


----------



## solman (Aug 6, 2019)

count me in!


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Aug 6, 2019)

Count me in also


----------



## Syrenrods (Aug 6, 2019)

I am in!!


----------



## JCAP (Aug 6, 2019)

Count me in too please!


----------



## drdon (Aug 6, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *Giveaway for Inkbird New Released 500FT Wireless Thermometer IRF-2SA with 2 probes *
> Hey guys!
> We are doing this giveaway of One Inkbird *IRF-2SA *.
> 
> ...


This would augment the Digital Probe.
Sign me up please!
Don


----------



## ewgivens (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks like a real nice thermometer


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 6, 2019)

I've heard good things about it. I'm in.


----------



## SistaSmoke (Aug 7, 2019)

Perfect for a beginner. I'm in!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 7, 2019)

My chances are lessening with each new response. 

Chris


----------



## rcpandr (Aug 7, 2019)

Count me in too please!


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm in. I'm feeling lucky. Thanks for the chance to win a nice new thermometer.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 7, 2019)

ok..  I'll be lucky 38..  even though I've never been lucky enough...


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 7, 2019)

Inkbird has great products!!  Count me in!!


----------



## Xylandar (Aug 7, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *Giveaway for Inkbird New Released 500FT Wireless Thermometer IRF-2SA with 2 probes *
> Hey guys!
> We are doing this giveaway of One Inkbird *IRF-2SA *.
> 
> ...





Inkbirdbbq said:


> *Giveaway for Inkbird New Released 500FT Wireless Thermometer IRF-2SA with 2 probes *
> Hey guys!
> We are doing this giveaway of One Inkbird *IRF-2SA *.
> 
> ...


That is a great distance spec.  Sounds good to me!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 10, 2019)

I'am in, thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 14, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 14, 2019)

Congratulations webs05 on winning!!! 
YOU WON!!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Congratulations webs05 on winning!!!
> YOU WON!!!!



Where was that posted???

Congratulations webs05

Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Where was that posted???
> 
> Congratulations webs05
> 
> Chris


Back on the very first post. InkBird did an edit and updated his/her post.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 14, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Back on the very first post. InkBird did an edit and updated his/her post.


Thanks your response.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 15, 2019)

Webs05 congratulations on the win.

Give us a report on how you like it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2019)

Inkbird  Thanks again for another like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 16, 2019)

congrats webs05,


----------



## drdon (Aug 16, 2019)

Congratulations 

 webs05
! Looking forward to a review...quickly while the special deal is still going on!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 18, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Webs05 congratulations on the win.
> 
> Give us a report on how you like it.
> 
> Warren


Waiting for his contact


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 18, 2019)

drdon said:


> Congratulations
> 
> webs05
> ! Looking forward to a review...quickly while the special deal is still going on!


Yes!! Dont miss it


----------



## webs05 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sorry for being slow to get back to this thread, was out of town with the kids and very busy. So this was a pleasant surprise! I rarely win any contests so truly appreciate it.

My neighbor has a rib cook-off competition coming so this will def get some use!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 18, 2019)

webs05 said:


> Sorry for being slow to get back to this thread, was out of town with the kids and very busy. So this was a pleasant surprise! I rarely win any contests so truly appreciate it.
> 
> My neighbor has a rib cook-off competition coming so this will def get some use!!


I've been waiting for you for days.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 19, 2019)

webs05 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello every friend of Inkbird, hope your morning starts off great!
The lucky winner post his awesome review for the IRF-2SA,thank him very much!! 
Hope his comments will help y'all. Thanks! 

 webs05

Here is the link of his feedback!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/review-inkbird-irf-2sa-500ft-range.290159/
Everyone have a wonderful day!


----------

